# Your favourite section of the Liszt sonata?



## Felix Mendelssohn (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

the section that starts at 28.15 on that video. The nine chords -- not keen on zimerman there though, try this from Ernst Levy at 9,06


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I find this one particularly interesting
but other sections are equally good


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> I find this one particularly interesting
> but other sections are equally good


This was my choice, along with the very end. Excellent music all the way through though! One of the greatest piano sonatas ever written.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

@flamencosketches, have you heard Vallee d'Obermann from Annees de pelerinage? If you like the Sonata, I think you might like that.

As for my favorite section of the sonata, I might have to choose the fugal passage as well.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> @flamencosketches, have you heard Vallee d'Obermann from Annees de pelerinage? If you like the Sonata, I think you might like that.
> 
> As for my favorite section of the sonata, I might have to choose the fugal passage as well.


No I haven't so I will have to check that out then. I haven't heard too much of Liszt's music. I like a lot of it, but the only one that really spoke to me was this Sonata in B minor. In fact I shall have to listen to it again later on today.

I'd like to pose a side question to the people of this thread, who do we like as far as performances? My favorites are Emil Gilels and Martha Argerich, ice and fire, but they both work quite well. Gilels is better though, I say. I am also a fan of Marc-André Hamelin's dazzling virtuosity in his recording of this work, but I think he may gloss over some of the "feeling" I get when I hear certain other versions.. he is a phenomenal pianist though, especially in Liszt and similar material.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> I'd like to pose a side question to the people of this thread, who do we like as far as performances?


I like this one






and this one is fabulous to watch, all pianists should get lessons in ham acting from Timur Sergeyenia


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Apart from that I recommend you check out Burkard Schliessmann, Ernst Levy and Vladimir Sofronitsky.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

This violin one is wild 

I did not know Sofronitsky recorded this sonata... gotta hear that. Big fan of his.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> I did not know Sofronitsky recorded this sonata... gotta hear that. Big fan of his.


Twice, 1948 and 1960


----------



## Felix Mendelssohn (Jan 18, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> I like this one


I raise you the orchestrated version


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, I don't know if you know this section but it starts somewhere at 00:00:00 and ends somewhere at 00:30:00 depending on the performer! ;-)


----------

